# My Poppy's 4th birthday



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy birthday Poppy!! That cake must be delicious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

well they seemed to enjoy some of it this morning for breakfast!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Poppy!! He sure is a cutey.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

My Poppy says Happy Birthday to Your Poppy!!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ithaca said:


> My Poppy says Happy Birthday to Your Poppy!!


hahaha thanks, Poppy's are the best


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Poppy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 4th Birthday to sweet Poppy!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Poppy!!! 

:--big_grin:


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Is Poppy a cocker spaniel?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I missed this yesterday. Happy Birthday Poppy! The cake looks very good...yum!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohhh my goodness!!! Poppy is sooooo cute!!! He looks just like my Happy did ( he crossed to the RB 5 years ago at 15 and a half)

Happy belated Birthday Poppy!!!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

mudEpawz said:


> Is Poppy a cocker spaniel?


Yeah she is, although she is rather small for her breed. 
I tell her though that the best things come in little packages, like me!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Poppy says thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

kjohnstone82 said:


> Yeah she is, although she is rather small for her breed.
> I tell her though that the best things come in little packages, like me!


My 1st dog was a cocker spaniel!!!  He was such a cuddley dog. :heartbeat


----------

